# Pet friendly RCI ?



## silentg (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone have an updated list of Pet Friendly RCI resorts?


----------



## socalnewf (Jun 17, 2013)

From RCI...

RCI provides general information about affiliated resorts as the affiliates have provided it to us. Resort information can be changed without notice to RCI. There may be fees, deposits, pet weight limits, and other resort or country of visitation guidelines. Before making plans to take your pet to any resort, including those listed below, please contact the resort directly. If you are traveling abroad, please check the laws of the country your are visiting regarding bringing in animals from another country. For more information about traveling with your pet, you may also go to www.petswelcome.com or http://www.dogfriendly.com.

 US Resorts:

Resort ID


Resort Name


City/State/Province

A351


Tuscana Resort


Champions Gate FL

0087


Chateau Rouge Lodge


Red Lodge MT

0808


Merriweather Resort


Fort Lauderdale FL

1426


The Waves


Ocean City MD

1690


Lucayan


Ocean City MD

2349


Inn At Silvercreek


Silvercreek CO

2524


The Plaza Resort And Spa


Palm Springs CA

3187


Kala Point Village


Port Townsend WA

3986


Kohl's Ranch Lodge


Payson AZ

4876


Royal Host Club/Holly Bluff Marina*


Deland FL

5002


Atlantic Resorts


Ocean Pines MD

5009


Caribe Beach Resort


Sanibel Island FL

5043


Vacation Villas


Titusville FL

5133


Rancho Ruidoso Condos


Alto NM

5184


Royal Host Club / Lake Eufaula*


Stigler OK

5389


Celebration World Resort


Kissimmee FL

6047


Mrop At Kala Point Village


Port Townsend WA

6057


Vacation Village in the Berkshires


Hancock MA

6772


The Hilton Club Of New York


New York NY

8784


Pointe on the Bay


Ocean City MD

 In Canada:

Resort ID


Resort Name


City/State/Province

0039


St Ives On Shuswap


Celista BC

1459


The Lodge At Kananaskis


Kananaskis AB

1637


Banff Rocky Mountain Resort


Banff AB

2887


Hotel Kananaskis


Kananaskis AB

6148


White Point Vacation Club


Queens County NS

*Houseboat

Be sure to contact resort staff in advance to inquire. You may also wish to contact a resort of interest directly to see if a kennel is available onsite or close by.


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2013)

FYI - I just stumbled upon this. I thought it may be a useful tool for those who prefer to travel with their pets.

From RCI's facebook page:

_"Thinking about bringing your furry friend on vacation with you? 

Visit the Resort Directory on RCI.com and choose the "Pets Allowed" option under "Resort Amenities" in the "Filter By" section."_


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Sep 10, 2013)

silentg said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of Pet Friendly RCI resorts?



RCI's list of pet friendly resorts:
https://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=help&id=84


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2013)

FlaKmunKy said:


> RCI's list of pet friendly resorts:
> https://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=help&id=84



Nice list but its not complete

The RCI site says no pets are allowed at Vacation Village at Parkway, but they are.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Nice list but its not complete
> 
> The RCI site says no pets are allowed at Vacation Village at Parkway, but they are.



very good to know Ron.  My furbabies do like to travel with us from time to time.  :rofl:  They are completely rotten!


----------



## silentg (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info! One more question have any of you stayed at a pet friendly timeshare and how did it work out with you and your pet?   I was thinking about Merriweather in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Synergy (Sep 17, 2020)

Wanted to confirm (in a very old thread, unfortunately) that Vacation Villas in Titusville, FL still accepts pets and makes it very easy.  $56 nonrefundable fee.  I was surprised to see carpets in pet friendly accommodations, but fortunately my cat is a good boi. 

Not much to look at from the outside, but plenty nice and very comfortable.  We've used the grills almost every day.  Staying here to be near my dad who was just hospitalized.  Office staff is great, they're going to keep me in the same unit next week - I just added the second week on RCI today, for a Saturday checkin.

They're four unit townhome style buildings, all block.  Separate entrance doors make it easy to completely avoid other unmasked humans.  Office required masks, unit was very clean.  Love being able to bring the cat!


----------

